# 6x6 Cocobolo blocks



## Gixxerjoe04 (May 1, 2018)

One of my local lumber yards got some big blocks of cocobolo blocks in randomly, they're all around 6x6xX, think the smallest is like 42". $35-45bf. Trying to decide if I want to blow some big money but not sure what I'd do with one haha. Any thoughts? Thought I could make some peppermills perhaps, didn;t know if that's a no no since it's a rosewood, sure would be pretty though. Could sell off some blanks to help pay for it at least.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 1, 2018)

are they dry- Is the pith in them? rosewoods really crack in the center. Hold it- No pics-


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (May 1, 2018)

They are dry supposedly, as far as the pith and cracks, don't know, the pics the posted are just close up of the grain. Not a good sign after thinking about it, I posted on their fb page asking for pics of the end grain and just pics of the whole boards.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 1, 2018)

Not FB!  Make sure what you see is what you get.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (May 1, 2018)

Well I’d be going and seeing the stuff before buying something, not buying directly from fb


----------



## frankp (May 1, 2018)

Rip it down and re-sell it as guitar fret boards. They play really well, and look fantastic!


----------



## thoffen (May 2, 2018)

How long does it take for that dimension of cocobolo to dry? Lots of reason here to be skeptical, but what's the harm in lookin'?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (May 2, 2018)

thoffen said:


> How long does it take for that dimension of cocobolo to dry? Lots of reason here to be skeptical, but what's the harm in lookin'?


a long time- I have a 16x10x30 +- chunk that is dry- must be 30 yrs cut

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------

